# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  مفاجاءة من العيار الثقيل ..العاجى سيلا يوقع للاهلى شندى

## musab aljak

*فى  مفاجاءة من العيار الثقيل وقع  المحترف العاجي محمد سيلا فى صفوف الاهلى شندى بعقد احتراف لمدة ثلاث أعوام  بحضور السيد هاشم عوض الكريم مندوب الاهلى شندى واللاعب ووكيله الفرنسى  وشهدت مكاتب شركات بيطار توقيع العقد فى تمام السادسة من مساء اليوم وقد  عبر ممثل الاهلى شندى عن الخطوة المفاجئة قائلا انها تمت من اجل حفظ الحقوق  ليس الا الى حين ترتيب الهلال لأوضاعه فى عملية التجنيس او إبعاد محترف  ليحل سيلا مكان وقال عوض الكريم إن الخطوة جات من اجل ابعاد السماسرة عن  اللاعب خصوصا وانه مطلوب فى عدد من الاندية منها العين الاماراتى وطالب  ممثل الاهلى شندى الأهلة بعدم القلق لان عملية انتقال سيلا الى الارسنال  فرضتها ضرورة الظروف التى تحيط بملف الشطب والتسجيل خصوصا واننا على تنسيق     تام مع نادى الهلال   
سوداننا فوق

*

----------


## معتز المكى

*مشكور ياود الجاك ...
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هههههههههههههههههه
تلاتة سنين .. م كتيرة وبديلهم منو ي ربي
                        	*

----------


## monzir ana

*عجبني وسر بالي
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الم تلاحظوا ان الاهلي شندي صار الهلال 2 ما تفرحو ساي
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*اهلي شندي هليل جديد
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*صاحب القروش دائر كدا--- الارباب  الشفت
*

----------


## ezzeo

*صلاح ادريس !!! و ما أدراك ما صلاح إدريس !!! كان يخزن اللاعبين بفريق شمبات مما ادى بها الي هاوية سحيقة لان هذا التخزين كان هو السم الزعاف الذى لم يجد له الشمباته الترياق والعلاج فاوردهم هذا الصلاح إدريس الى تلك الهاوية التى  هم بها (الدرجة الثانية ) ولم ينتشلهم منها ولم يعبأ بهم وهم من صنعوا مجدهم ومكانتهم التى وصلوا اليها بمواردهم الذاتية وشقوا طريقهم من نجاح الى نجاح حتى دخلهم ذلك السم الزعاف فالوا لما ألوا عليه ... الان الدور على أهلى شندى...!!!
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*حوالينا ما علينا
                        	*

----------


## محمد الخليل

*السلام عليكم  ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
يا اخوانا الجماعة ديلك ما قالوا يا أبو مروه عديييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*حقو يغيرو الاسم ليكون هلال شندى
                        	*

----------


## ezzeo

*عفوا أيها الاحباب ليس هنالك اى مفاجأة من اى عيار .. أحمد و سيد أحمد وااااحد فما الفرق بين اهلى شندى و هليل امدرمان كلهم بغاث و زبد الأرباب .....
*

----------


## الصادق

*اللاعب قال لا يعرف المريخ ولكنه قبل أن يعرف المريخ عرف أهلى شندى . أمشى إنشاء الله يعلموك الصقرية .
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*صلاح إدريس ده تانى حيطبق الحنة للجماعة فى شندى والصبيان الجرو حيجرو تانى .
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*إتحاد السجم ده رأيه شنو فى علاقات مشبوهة بالمستوى ده لفرق فى نفس الدرجة ؟. من يدير أهلى شندى هذا الفريق الفاقد الهيبة ؟.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الارباب ده ثعلب كبير
ورط البرير ورطة من امها

*

----------


## كسباوى

*]فى مفاجاءة من العيار الثقيل وقع المحترف العاجي محمد سيلا فى صفوف الاهلى شندى بعقد احتراف لمدة ثلاث أعوام بحضور السيد هاشم عوض الكريم مندوب الاهلى شندى واللاعب ووكيله الفرنسى وشهدت مكاتب شركات بيطار توقيع العقد فى تمام السادسة من مساء اليوم وقد عبر ممثل الاهلى شندى عن الخطوة المفاجئة قائلا انها تمت من اجل حفظ الحقوق ليس الا الى حين ترتيب الهلال لأوضاعه فى عملية التجنيس او إبعاد محترف ليحل سيلا مكان وقال عوض الكريم إن الخطوة جات من اجل ابعاد السماسرة عن اللاعب خصوصا وانه مطلوب فى عدد من الاندية منها العين الاماراتى وطالب ممثل الاهلى شندى الأهلة بعدم القلق لان عملية انتقال سيلا الى الارسنال فرضتها ضرورة الظروف التى تحيط بملف الشطب والتسجيل خصوصا واننا على تنسيق تام مع نادى الهلال 
قال العين الأماراتى قال..  ياراجل ؟؟؟؟   دى شتلة 
*

----------


## عز الدين

*يا الأرباب حركتك جبانة :mecry::mecry::mecry:
 قايلنك معانا اتاريك مع الخيانة 
 الثعلب المكار موبايلو كلو شمار
 غشانا بى سيلا وعشمنا بالدولار 
 قلنا ليكم الزول ده ما عنده امان 
 قلتو الكلام ده كان زمان 
 قلنا النصبر شويه امكن تصدق النية 
 والنية مطية 
 والببارى الارباب 
 بمرق بى خشم الباب 
 ويسف التراب 
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*باحة الهلال الخلفية .
*

----------


## ابوسكين

*والله ماترجعوا صلاح ادريس تتمنوا تلقو الاصفاااااارلانكم بتحتلوا المركز الرابع

*

----------


## ابوسكين

*الممتاز 2012
المريخ 
الاهلي شندي
الامل عطبرة
الهلال الكونفدرالي البريبري
*

----------

